# Does High Dose HGH Aid Healing?



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2019)

*Does High Dose HGH Aid Healing?*

*Question:* Is it true that high dose GH can aid healing? I have some soft-tissue problems that have been hanging on for months. Do the doses have to be dangerously high?How long a cycle do I need to do?

*Answer:* While I can?t say that GH will help for any specific case, there are many cases where it does help remarkably.

An interesting opinion ? or perhaps it should be called a finding ? that I?ve read from a number of longevity and quality-of-life type doctors who prescribe GH is that they have found prevalence of side effects to be predicted not from amounts used on any given day or from the pattern of use, but simply from total weekly dosage.

Accordingly, while an amount such as 16 IU in a day might sound extreme, if that?s the total usage for the entire week ? and let?s say no GH had been used in the prior week either ? then this really may not be extreme, and seems not to be.

There also seems to be much greater benefit when GH is supplied IV, which can be done with an insulin syringe with proper technique. In fact I wouldn?t recommend this protocol any other way.

An example dosing pattern would be a few instances of 2-3 IU at a time, with the balance of injections being 1 IU at a time every 2.5 or 3 hours, spreading the total dosage over 24 hours total.

One would wait at least a week before trying again.

The purpose here is to fully trigger rapid healing of a sort that simply isn?t happening otherwise or would ordinarily take a great length of time. Using every day a dose small enough to be tolerable over the long term may never pull the trigger even though the total weekly dose may be the same.

This intensive treatment method has worked well for others, and recently for myself a single course of 16 IU total using this protocol, which was recommended to me by Alpha F, did a remarkable job with soft-tissue problems that had proven extremely recalcitrant.

Of course, there are those who use amounts greater than this as well. The above is I think conservative.


----------



## Montego (Dec 18, 2019)

Yup!


----------

